# Puppy show collar & lead



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm looking for a snake chain collar for puppy conformation. Any recommended sources? I've read that this should be 2" larger than his neck. I also would like to invest in a 'nice' show lead. (I have both nylon collar and lead now for handling class.) How long should the show lead be? Will the length vary from puppy to adult? I'm showing UKC and won't be maintaining a long coat.

I've reviewed another thread about show collars and leads and didn't see these questions.

Thanks!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Cherrybrook.com has the snake collars and fine leads. Someone else will chime in on length required in the ring.............My girl only has aspirations of being a Princess of Her Realm! Hahaha!!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Your lead will vary depending on how well your poodle is trained and its natural carriage and movement.

We all would love to be Sarah with Flame on that beautiful long lead, but for most all of us that is a mistake. If not properly trained, the poodle doesn't move smoothly and it doesn't make the picture we imagine. So especially when you start out, shorter is better.

BUT, the length of lead is easily adjusted with a rubber band wrapped around the lead. As you develop your skills and the pup learns its job, you can allow more lead, so don't get hung up on a particular "length".

Chose something that appeals to you. Just be sure to at least get it long enough. Then wrap all you don't need in a rubber band before ring time. 

Lombardi had a black and gold lead. LONG, and by the time he was 11 months old I could allow the band to snap off and let him move out. (I attached a photo.) My memories with Lombardi are still some of my best of showing.

There are so many different kinds of materials and beads that you should just spend a little time shopping around, and then decide.

I finally purchased a kangaroo leather lead (for Deuce) that I bought at one of the large Atlanta AKC shows. The artist let me customize it with beads and I chose Mardi Gras colors and just kept adding. It looks like I could have bought it at an Elton John rummage sale!! :aetsch:

Best Wishes,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the photo of Lombardi. He really is moving out and the lead is perfect... not distracting from the dog at all. I had forgotten how Lombardi is so very handsome.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you for this very useful information--and gorgeous photo. I love the bling, can't wait til my boy's puppy brain grows up.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Do be careful with the bling on a puppy leash. I found that my beads were hitting my poor kid in the face when he tried to gait. I now use plain leads on the younger pups and then use bling once they get bigger and the beads are not swinging and hitting them.


----------



## 2 spoos (Mar 22, 2017)

his brain grows up?


----------

